# Would you?



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Would you go on vacation alone?


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

Same as above.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I did when I was single...favorite alone vacation was a weekend at a spa in Phoenix


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Absolutely, I love vacationing alone. But then, I'm an introvert. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Sure. I do lots of things alone. Since I'm single, that makes sense. Everyone needs a vacation now and then. People go to work alone, sure they often work with a group of strangers that then become work friends and acquaintances, but you are still going to work alone. I also brush my teeth alone, sleep alone, read books alone, go to movies alone, go to dance classes alone, go grocery shopping alone, etc. When you are single (or your boyfriend is laid up in rehabilitation and you don't know when you'll see him again, if ever...) it's no secret that you are alone. I also parent alone. I often go on bike rides alone and sign up for AMC trips alone such as rock climbing and hiking. The thing is, once you get to the vacation place, you're not usually alone. I think it pays to look out for yourself and to vacation at a place that isn't chock full of singles, and if you're not good at doing things on your own, has activities that are geared for groups, and that you enjoy the activities. There's also just checking into a B&B or going on a retreat or to take a course somewhere. Do as you please. Couples are sometimes an illusion, which would you rather be doing, being with someone wishing you weren't or being in a place that's a compromise, or doing exactly as you please, and alone?


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

Probably not. I am a little co-dependent so even if I wasn't married, I would like a friend to come along


----------



## Devlin (May 16, 2012)

I like to be alone, but a vacation would probably be something I'd want to share with someone else. Then again I spend a lot of time alone; if someone else is surrounded by people all day long I could see why they'd want some time for themselves.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

No. I'm more of an introvert than an extrovert, but even for me, vacationing alone is too solitary. I enjoy vacations when I can share them with a loved one. I've taken and take business trips alone. Even when I have to travel to places that are commonly considered "vacation places", I don't enjoy the trip as much as if someone else came with me.

I love traveling with my husband. We mesh very well. His travel style and mine are the same. We don't try to see five museums and seven ruins in the same day. He travels the way Anthony Bourdain does..


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I might consider even going on a vacation alone if I really felt I needed a weekend to be alone and regather myself.

It wouldn't be extravagant or something to be envious of. Probably just go camping at a nature park and hike around a lot.

I'd have to really feel like I needed that to actually do it, but I've considered it from time to time.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Not as long as hubby's around, no.

If I was single, perhaps.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

No, I'd be lonely. I like being with my husband and I'm not that adventurous to go out on my own.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think I'm going to go anywhere alone. As much fun as it would be to go back to Vegas, I really would rather save that extra money and just vacation with him, I don't want to travel without him. Who knows, maybe we could go somewhere really awesome next year


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ah, Scared, if that's what you were asking? Then yes! Sounds like a good decision. Save that money and go with him.

And while I said above that I would vacation alone? I would never vacation alone in Vegas. NO WAY.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Ah, Scared, if that's what you were asking? Then yes! Sounds like a good decision. Save that money and go with him.
> 
> And while I said above that I would vacation alone? I would never vacation alone in Vegas. NO WAY.


Haha no I wouldn't go there alone. I'd go with my friend who lives 20 mins from Vegas, and would stay at her house and hit the casinos and shows with her. No way I'd actually stay there alone, especially at night with all the creepy pimps walking around lol.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "especially at night with all the creepy pimps walking around..."
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> They're friendly.


Oh yes, I know they're friendly, especially with the naked chick cards they basically shove into your hands, and they don't care if your male or female lol.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

yep, you just meet people when you're there!
but then I'll talk to anyone who'll listen


----------



## Vanton68 (Feb 5, 2012)

ScaredandUnsure said:


> Would you go on vacation alone?


Sometimes when I wanted to go to a place, a little off the normal tourist trail, like in Cambodia, Vietnam, and some other parts of SE Asia, and even South America. I would go alone first to assess safety, and accommodations. If it was a good fit, we would go. I would much rather lose my life, than endanger someone else.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> They're just being sociable. They're proud of their city!


Well of course. How else would one show how proud they are of their city?! That's how I do it, ya know? I pass out naked cards of me! That's how proud of my city I am :smthumbup:


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

3leafclover said:


> Yes, and so would my partner. We generally prefer to go together, but there are plenty of places that only one of us is interested in visiting. I might even live and work outside of the country for a few months after my son is grown and she's fine with that, even if she doesn't go with me.


I have no problems with vacationing without your S/O. I just want to go on some sort of vacation this summer! The most exciting things I talk about is grocery shopping or scrubbing toilets, and to be honest, even I grow tired and bored of listening to myself talk some days lol. 

Besides, I am terribly anxious around new people (large crowds terrify me) and I don't think I'd be comfortable travelling alone (I could imagine getting myself really lost and end up in some canyon or forest like those people from I Shouldn't Be Alive, though I don't think I'd do so well and would most likely die pretty fast).

Oh well, I think I will just save up and plan something with him and I, maybe a romantic getaway.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Where do you live? :rofl:


In Michigan


----------



## eowyn (Mar 22, 2012)

I wouldn't want to go alone on vacation... 

A mandatory part of my vacation is spending good time with people I love (H, friends, family etc) so it wouldn't be fun for me to go alone. 

I don't mind spending time in the mall all by myself so I can do some serious shopping without anyone to stop me  But I guess that is about as far as I can go alone.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That could be a chilly reception!


It can be a tad bit nipply outside around these parts


----------

